# HPA Motorsports - 02J Transmission Short Throw Shifter - GROUP BUY



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA has had a few recent inquiries about our *02J 5 speed short throw shifter*.

We would consider doing a run of 25 of these shifters, provided we can get the same number of commitments to purchase.

Our short shifter pricing is normally US$150.00 + shipping.

*For 25 orders, I will offer a GROUP BUY price of US$120.00 + shipping (20% off)*

Product details:

This OEM looking shifter is two positions adjustable for 20% and 40% reduction. It is manufactured from an all new dedicated casting, and all components are CNC machined and zinc plated for durability and appearance.

Applications:

_HVA-303 with Ball Style Connection Fits_:


1999.5-2002 MK4 Golf
1999.5-2002 Jetta
1999.5-2002 New Beetle
Audi TT 2WD

_HVA-304 with Pin Style Connection Fits_:


2002+ MK4 Golf
2002+ Jetta
2002+ New Beetle
2002+ Audi TT 2WD


HPA will extend this offer until *February 27th*. When the list grows to 25, payments will be collected (_Visa, MC, and PayPal available_). Inventory will be ready to ship shortly after the Group Buy ends.

Let me know which 02J shifter (HVA-303 or HVA-304) you are interested in, and I will add your name to the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-303)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6. pDUBc (HVA-304)
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

pDUBc said:


> Bump. 25 people shouldn't be to hard to get...


opcorn:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Darryl, is this GB still going? Swapped a 5spd from a tiptronic and OMG I NEED A SS.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

nkgneto said:


> Darryl, is this GB still going? Swapped a 5spd from a tiptronic and OMG I NEED A SS.


I'll add you to the list...303 or 304?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6. pDUBc (HVA-304)
7. ngkneto (TBD)
8.
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

syntax said:


> I cant believe how long this is taking. come on internet - work faster!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6. pDUBc (HVA-304)
7. ngkneto (HVA-304)
8.
9.
10.
etc.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Any more?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6. pDUBc (HVA-304)
7. ngkneto (HVA-304)
8. Mr Kleen (HVA-304)
9.
10.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

91GTIVR6 said:


> did this ever get made?


No. I need 25 names. If you are interested I can add you to the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. syntax (HVA-304)
4. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
5. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
6. pDUBc (HVA-304)
7. ngkneto (HVA-304)
8. Mr Kleen (HVA-304)
9. 91GTIVR6 (HVA-304)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought this was a list of ten? Why 25 now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
4. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
5. pDUBc (HVA-304)
6. ngkneto (HVA-304)
7. Mr Kleen (HVA-304)
8. 91GTIVR6 (HVA-304)
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. nedlands (HVA-304)
2. nedlands (HVA-304)
3. turbodilbit (HVA-303)
4. Grandpa Vrtx (HVA-304)
5. pDUBc (HVA-304)
6. ngkneto (HVA-304)
7. Mr Kleen (HVA-304)
8. 91GTIVR6 (HVA-304)
9. corradojesus (HVA-304)
10. corradojesus (HVA-304)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
etc.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone else on this list still own their car still? Mine might be gone before this GB becomes a reality.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

nkgneto said:


> Anyone else on this list still own their car still? Mine might be gone before this GB becomes a reality.


I hear you. I need a minimum 20-25 to consider a run. opcorn:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

This was a 10 run when I signed up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

nkgneto said:


> This was a 10 run when I signed up


Right in the first post of the thread:
_
We would consider doing a run of 25 of these shifters, provided we can get the same number of commitments to purchase.

Our short shifter pricing is normally US$150.00 + shipping.

For 25 orders, I will offer a GROUP BUY price of US$120.00 + shipping (20% off)_


----------

